# at all - after a negative expression



## qwertyuiop

Hi:

How would you translate: "It was sunny and it wasn't cloudy at all?"

Would it be "Hacía sol y no estaba nublado para nada"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Misao

It depends on the mood.
Colloq: ¡Qué va a estar nublado, hacía un sol!
less colloq: No estaba nublado en absoluto, hacía sol


----------



## Eugin

qwertyuiop said:
			
		

> Hi:
> 
> How would you translate: "It was sunny and it wasn't cloudy at all?"
> 
> Would it be "Hacía sol y no estaba nublado para nada"?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think you are right with "para nada", but you could also say:
"*Era un día soleado sin ninguna nube en el cielo*" o 

"*Estaba soleado y no había ni una nube*"


----------



## meggzie

Iya, I was wondering how would you express 'at all' in the sentance:

'she isnt generous to him at all' ?

Thanks!


----------



## Carlston

no es del todo generoso con el

saludos


----------



## LauraPV

hi

*para nada* es generosa con el/ *en absoluto* es generosa con el

ciao


----------



## Earres

"No es nada amable/generosa con él"

 Best,
Eugenia


----------



## almus

hola, soy nueva. agradecería una idea para traducir:
"The costs for installation and external synchronisation of the pumps are greatly reduced, provided they occur at all"? 
 
"Los gastos de instalación y sincronización externa de las bombas se reducen enormemente, suponiendo que los haya"
...suponiendo que llegue a haberlos"? alguna sugerencia?
muchas gracias!


----------



## xgacomitan

Eugin said:


> I think you are right with "para nada", but you could also say:
> "*Era un día soleado sin ninguna nube en el cielo*" o
> 
> "*Estaba soleado y no había ni una nube*"


 

Hola, alternativamente, para evitar la doble negación:

"Era un día soleado sin nubes en el cielo"

"Estaba soleado y no había nube alguna"


----------



## Mei

qwertyuiop said:


> How would you translate: "It was sunny and it wasn't cloudy at all?"
> 
> Would it be "Hacía sol y no estaba nublado para nada"?



Sounds good to me.

Mei


----------



## elcielo

Hola a todos -  Cómo se dice "at all" en el contexto siguiente:

I can't do it at all.   Es esta traducción correcto?

No puedo hacerlo en nada de las maneras.

gracias
cielo


----------



## aurilla

"No puede hacerlo de ninguna manera".  

"De ninguna manera logro hacerlo".


----------



## zazap

Yo diría:
No puedo hacerlo para nada.
o
No puedo hacerlo en absoluto.


----------



## SmallJosie

No puedo hacerlo y ya está
No puedo hacerlo y punto.

Por ejemplo.


----------



## Eugin

elcielo said:


> Hola a todos -  Cómo se dice "at all" en el contexto siguiente:
> 
> I can't do it at all.   Es esta traducción correcto?
> 
> No puedo hacerlo en nada de las maneras.
> 
> gracias
> cielo


- "No puedo hacerlo de ninguna manera"
- "No hay manera de que lo pueda hacer"


----------



## elcielo

muchísimas gracias a todos,
cielo


----------



## mgoering

How would you translate the following?


He doesn't like chocolate at all.

How is at all translated in this sentence?


Gracias


----------



## Iararo

en absoluto , para nada.


----------



## Rosso

almus said:


> hola, soy nueva. agradecería una idea para traducir:
> "The costs for installation and external synchronisation of the pumps are greatly reduced, provided they occur at all"?
> 
> "Los gastos de instalación y sincronización externa de las bombas se reducen enormemente, suponiendo que los haya"
> ...suponiendo que llegue a haberlos"? alguna sugerencia?
> muchas gracias!


 
Hola! Creo que es más correcto decir (soy de Dinamarca por lo que no estoy seguro. Es una sugerencia: 

"_Los gastos de la instalación y sincronización externa de las bombas se reducen considerablemente, suponiendo que/siempre que/a condición de que se produzcan._

Cómo te suena? 

Un saludo, 

Rosso


----------



## smithjm

how would i translate "at all"?? the context is "some vision impairments are so severe, the patients cannot see at all"

thanks!


----------



## Rivendell

_Algunos defectos/problemas de la vista son tan graves que el paciente no puede ver nada / nada en absoluto._


----------



## smithjm

muchisimas gracias - me ayudaste mucho!


----------



## Rivendell

De nada. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Flaumiger

¿Cómo se dice "at all", como "I don't want to do it at all"?  He oído "(por) nada" y "del todo" pero no sé si son lo mismo.  ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los dos?  ¿Significan "at all"?


----------



## argentina84

Flaumiger said:


> ¿Cómo se dice "at all", como "I don't want to do it at all"? He oído "(por) nada" y "del todo" pero no sé si son lo mismo. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre los dos? ¿Significan "at all"?


I don't want to do it *at all*= "No quiero hacerlo *en absoluto*"
I don't like it *at all*= "No me gusta *en absoluto"*

I can't think of another translation.


----------



## invesania

En absoluto me suena bien, pero "del todo" o "para nada" también se utiliza, por lo menos en Costa Rica.

I don't want to do it *at all*= No quiero hacerlo *del todo
*I don't like it *at all*= "No me gusta *del todo/para nada*


----------



## colombian people

Hola  a todos:

Se que literalmente no es, por favor, ¿quién me pudiese ayudar con esta traducción al español?
*I don´t even feel like going home at all*
Mi intento es: 
No siento, incluso como ir a casa del todo

Gracias por su tiempo y colaboración


----------



## LordThanatos

"At all" significa "para nada" o "ni un poco". La traducción literal sería:

"_Incluso no tengo ni una pizca de ganas de ir/volver a casa._"

Sin embargo, una opción mucho más natural sería:

"_Ni siquiera tengo ganas de ir/volver a casa._"


----------



## mina7166

Otra idea:

No tengo ganas de volver a casa, en absoluto.


----------



## colombian people

gracias a  los dos!


----------



## CuriousCat21

Hola:

Como puedo decir "at all" en espanol? El contexto es eso

_No estoy segura si voy a hacerlo "at all"_

Gracias por sus surgencias.

Cat


----------



## kiermel

*at all* = del todo, en absoluto, en nada, para nada, en modo alguno


----------



## pcongre

siquiera o nisiquiera, también

No estoy segura de si voy a hacerlo en absoluto (un poco más formal)
No estoy segura de si voy a hacerlo siquiera (un poco más familiar)

Un saludo! =)


----------



## CuriousCat21

Gracias a los todas, un saludo


----------



## kiermel

CuriousCat21 said:


> Gracias a los todos, un saludo


----------

